# Tree may have met its match



## maxw7 (Apr 26, 2019)

I have a tree in my backyard and my wife mentioned yesterday that it looked like something is eating through it. I believe it is an Ash tree (Northern utah) but I think my wife properly diagnosed it in saying something is eating through it. Anyone have any last ditch efforts I could possibly try?


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

I have a tree that has a knot that started to look like this. Actually, oozing out with a bubbling liquid during the day. Landscape store by me suggested this, but I was going to do more research first.
https://www.domyown.com/fertilome-tree-and-shrub-systemic-insect-drench-p-1523.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI_uuT08if6gIVENbACh2QmAGiEAYYASABEgK2vvD_BwE&sub_id=1973


----------

